# I think im being hacked at this moment, need expert help



## Cardflopper (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi,

Since i turned on my PC this morning my Sygate Personal Firewall kept popping up that someone was scanning my ports.

In the security log viewer i can see that someone is trying to scan all my ports (per 3) with an interval of 2 minutes. All from the same Ip and Mac-adress.
This has been going on for an hour now. I immediatly made a new rule to block every application and protocol for every port on that ip-adres...

I think somebody is hacking me and i don't really know what to do next. I am scanning with adaware and spybot SD now

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't have to worry about the scans that Sygate notices, you need to worry about the ones they don't! :smile:

One thing you can do is simply configure the firewall to reject ALL traffic from the IP address that's scanning you.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You do not say what kind of internet access you have, but getting a hardware router/firewall will cut out most of these scans. My software firewall hardly ever goes off.


----------

